
Ask HN: Do You Invest? - ikaria1234
I work as a devops engineer and I’ve recently reached the point where I have money to do more than just pay my student debt off. Do you invest? If so how did you get started? Any book suggestions?
======
mtmail
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/)
have compiled a huge wiki (top navigation) for all life situations.

If you're not in the US note the country specific subreddits in the right hand
box on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki/investing](https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/wiki/investing)

The recent "Ask HN: What are the best strategies for a new grad engineer to
build wealth?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22274207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22274207)
might be relevant to your situation (it talks about Silicon Valley salaries,
not everbody has those).

------
greenyoda
If you're in the U.S., your first investment should be to contribute to your
401(k) plan, if your company offers one. Especially if you get a company match
from your employer.

